# Need help identifying invasive species



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

This stuff has overwhelmed my bottom 6 inches of my tank, sand bed and any rock up to 6 inches up. Any idea? The are pink, oval shaped with a white centre and stick to everything.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Hard to see in the picture. Sponges maybe? Do you have much water movement in these areas? Or anything to help stir up the sand?


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Planaria...looks like flat worms..do they move? Recently add any coral to your tank?

Do you have a better picture?


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

They aren't flatworms, they stick to the sand and rocks close to the sand bed
They are flat, ovalish pink with an off white centre. They are almost clam like but subset flat.


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

There is water movement


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Are they individual animals, can you pick one off and see if it's hard or soft and maybe post a picture against a contrasting background so people can see more clearly


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Some form of macro algae?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably chitons. They're harmless hitchhikers; you've probably got a fair amount of algae growth so it's helping their numbers.

edit: are they slug like in movement? If they're soft and squishy, they're probably stomatella.


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

It isn't algae and not chitons. It grows fast and is not a form of algae, they aren't slug like, don't move and have no mouths or any distinguishable features


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

So here's a better pic of the culprits








[/URL]photo hosting[/IMG]


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Bugstyvy said:


> They are flat, ovalish pink with an off white centre. They are almost clam like but subset flat.


do they look like a "slice" off a side of a snail? or like a tiny oyster half? I think I know what you mean but don't know what they are


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

twobytwo said:


> do they look like a "slice" off a side of a snail? or like a tiny oyster half? I think I know what you mean but don't know what they are


That's a very accurate description. Any idea what it is?


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

Is there anyone out there that can tell me what it is?


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't help you identify these, but if you post a close up photo and description on wet web media site, Bob Fenner or his crew might help you out. There are also several pages of identifications that you could try checking out.


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Google keyhole limpet...

I think that is what they are...

Very beneficial type of snail.


----------



## Bugstyvy (Aug 15, 2016)

They are not Limpets sadly.


----------

